# [grub] Boot XP qui plante

## Naoli

Bonjour à tous  :Smile: 

Alors ça y est, l'installation de la gentoo est (presque) terminée, sauf que je ne peux plus booter sur XP. 

j'ai affiché à l'écran :

```

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Mon grub.conf est

```
default 0

timeout 50

splashimage=(hd0,4)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,4)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda7 udev

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

J'ai essayé avec

```
chainloader (hd0,0)+1
```

et ça ne fonctionne pas mieux...

pourtant, windows est bien sur hd0,1 (puisque correspond à sda2).

Je ne vois pas du tout d'où peut venir le problème.

----------

## chrissou

N'aurais tu pas un soucis dans ton fichier device.map ?

c'est lui qui te permet de mappé ton sda sur hd0

----------

## Naoli

 *chrissou wrote:*   

> N'aurais tu pas un soucis dans ton fichier device.map ?
> 
> c'est lui qui te permet de mappé ton sda sur hd0

 

il contient :

```
(fd0)   /dev/fd0

(hd0)  /dev/sde
```

Je précise qu'au boot de gentoo, il n'y a aucun problème (or les partitions linux sont aussi en sda)

----------

## Naoli

Mon fstab :

```
/dev/sda5   /boot     ext2    noauto,noatime       1 2

/dev/sda6   none      swap    sw                   0 0

/dev/sda7   /         ext3    noatime              0 1

/dev/sda2 /mnt/win    auto    defaults, user    0 0

none        /proc     proc    defaults             0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto      noauto,user    0 0
```

(il est vrai que la partition boot n'arrive pas à se monter seule au démarrage mais c'est un autre problème...  :Smile: )

----------

## ultrabug

salut  :Smile: 

essaye hd0,2 stp ?

----------

## yoyo

sda1 n'est pas dans ton fstab, c'est normal ??

Que renvoie un "fdisk -l /dev/sda" ??

----------

## naerex

L'ideal pour t'aider est d'avoir ta config disque ainsi que chaques elements de chaques partitions.

exemple:

1 disque ide : p1=win p2=ntfs

1 disque scsi : p1=/boot p2=/  p3=swap  etc...

en un mot : Schematise nous ta config  :Smile: 

Pour la partition /boot c'est normal regarde le "noauto" dans fstab

----------

## Naoli

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> salut 
> 
> essaye hd0,2 stp ?

 

```
rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive 

Error 12 : invalid device requested
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sda1 n'est pas dans ton fstab, c'est normal ?? 

 

oui, c'est une partition de réinstallation, je ne souhaite pas la monter sous gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> L'ideal pour t'aider est d'avoir ta config disque ainsi que chaques elements de chaques partitions. 

 

cela donne :

 *Quote:*   

> sda1  ->  winXp restauration
> 
> sda2  ->  winXP
> 
> sda3 -> étendue
> ...

 

Je n'ai qu'un disque sata.

----------

## naerex

oui donc c'est bien (hd0,1)

verifie encore ton device.map que tu es bien : (hd0)  /dev/sda

Si ça ne passe pas alors là c'est que le probleme est autre part car ta config est bonne.

----------

## Naoli

non dans device.map c'était sde.

j'ai mis sda, puis entré 

```
grub-install /dev/sda
```

et j'ai toujours au boot

```

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

----------

## Naoli

-

up  :Smile: 

----------

## rg421

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> Boot XP qui plante

 

Ben c'est le fonctionnement normal, non ?  :Laughing: 

Avec moins d'humour, il me semble que windows ne peut booter que sur la première partition... donc sda1 dans ton cas. Mais c'est à vérifier.

-- 

Renaud

----------

## Steelskin

Non, sur n'importe quelle partition primaire.

----------

## Pixys

Tu as utilisÃ© genkernel pour ton noyau?

----------

## Naoli

Oui j'ai utilisé genkernell.

----------

## Pixys

alors la partie concernant xp dans ton grub.conf devrait etre:

```
title=Widows XP

root (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

et pas:

```
title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

mais je dis peut-Ãªtre une bÃ©tise.....

----------

## dapsaille

Ca as tres bien fonctionne chez mes amis qu isont en dual boot avec rootnoverify 

et non pas root malgre le fait qu'ils utilisent genkernel.

 Bon deja je serais toi je flinguerais le mbr du disque a coup de disquette de boot dos et je rebooterais pour voir si xp demarre et ensuite rebooter sur le livecd gentoo et restaurer le grub :p

----------

## Naoli

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> alors la partie concernant xp dans ton grub.conf devrait etre:
> 
> ```
> title=Widows XP
> 
> ...

 

non on m'a dit de mettre rootnoverify, et de toute façon, ça ne marche pas non plus  :Exclamation: 

@dapsaille : hum...  :Rolling Eyes:  mouarf... bof.  :Smile: 

----------

## Pixys

oui exact:

 *Quote:*   

> root
> 
> root device [hdbias] 	Commande
> 
> DÃ©finit device comme Ã©tant la partition racine, puis essaie de la monter pour obtenir la taille de la partition (pour passer le descripteur de la partition en ES:ESI, utilisÃ© par certains chargeurs chaÃ®nÃ©s), le type de disque BSD (pour dÃ©marrer des noyaux BSD en utilisant leur format de dÃ©marrage natif), et dÃ©terminer correctement la partition PC ou se trouve la sous-partition BSD. Le paramÃ¨tre facultatif hdbias est un nombre pour informer un noyau BSD du nombre de disque BIOS qui se trouvent sur un contrÃ´leur avant le disque actuel. Par exemple, s'il y a un disque IDE et un disque SCSI, et que votre partition racine FreeBSD se trouve sur le disque SCSI, utilisez 1 pour hdbias.
> ...

 

c'est tirÃ© du manuel de grub........

----------

## dapsaille

Beuu ca prend 10 minutes et au moins tu es sur que ton xp est bootable :p

----------

## Naoli

Oui mais sans l'avoir jamais fait, je le sens moyen  :Confused: 

De plus, mon XP était bootable avant l'installation de gentoo alors pourquoi cela aurait-il changé ?  :Idea: 

----------

## Pixys

ya quoi sur ta partition de restauration de xp?

elle a un flag dessus?

----------

## dapsaille

Heuu un formattage de ta partition windows xp ??  :Twisted Evil:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

 Pour infos = > Disquette de boot windows 98 >> bootdisk.com >> reboot sur disquette >> fdisk/mbr >> reboot sans disquettes .. si ca boote ce bon sinon le soucis ne vient pas de gentoo..

 pour retablire le grub boot sur livecd >> mount /dev/sdaGENTOO /mnt/gentoo && mount /dev/sdaBOOT /mnt/gentoo/boot && mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc && chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

grub

*et dans grub*

root (hd0,BOOT)

setup (hd0)

exit

exit

umount /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo && reboot

 et voila :p meme si tu ne t'en sers pas ca te serviras peut etre un jour et 10 minutes montre en main :p

EDIT= par flag tu entend flag bootable ?? car ca n'existe plus depuis win2k :p

----------

## Naoli

Merci beaucoup, avec ça, je me laisse tenter... Mais :

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  reboot sur disquette >> fdisk/mbr >> reboot sans disquettes 

 

fdsik/mbr ? explique...

Au fait, n'ai pas de lecteur de biscottes sur mon noueaveau PC, je suppose qu'un CD-RW fera l'affaire  :Razz: 

----------

## dapsaille

fdisk /mbr est une commande sous DOS te permettant d'effacer (humm humm les pointilleux me diront qu'il recree au format m$) le MBR afin de redemarrer sous windows :p

 Tu dois juste la tapper une fois que dos est charge 

 Sinon sur un cd oui  ca doit passer sans soucis avec nero :p a moins que mieux encore tu n'ais un cdrom de win98se ou de millenium (HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... humm pardon)

 Cette commande si elel reussi (dans le sens ou elle s'execute) ne te donneras aucun message en retour (silence microsoftien) mais si elle echoue elle te donneras un message :p

----------

## Naoli

Hum, et après il faudra bien faire un 

```
fdisk sda
```

 pour rétablir les différents ... comment dire, enfin désigner les partitions bootables, etc. Non ?

----------

## Pixys

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT= par flag tu entend flag bootable ?? car ca n'existe plus depuis win2k :p

 

lorsque fdisk t'affiche ton plan de partitionnement , les partitions actives (bootables) sont marquÃ©es avec une Ã©toile: un flag

----------

## dapsaille

Nannannan surtout pas de fdisk :p

 Et puis je persiste et signe le boot flag ne sers PLUS A RIEN a partir de 2K (peutetre meme NT4 a confirmer :p )

----------

## Naoli

de toute façon, oui, j'ai un flag devant windows XP, un devant gentoo boot  :Wink: 

EDIT : @Pixis : t'aurais pas un pb d'accents toi ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Pixys

 *Quote:*   

>  Et puis je persiste et signe le boot flag ne sers PLUS A RIEN a partir de 2K (peutetre meme NT4 a confirmer :p )
> 
> 

 

je ne dis pas le contraire mais si tu affiches ton plan de partitionnement et si tu as un dual boot linux/xp tu veras que la partition xp a un flag.

----------

## dapsaille

Oui mais il ne sers a rien (nanananèèèèèèèèèèère j'aurais le dernier mot :p )

 Alors la manip ca dit quoi ?

----------

## Naoli

Hum, j'ai essayé avec les deux liens pour win98 qui sont là et aucun ne m'a donné un disque qui ait booté win...  :Shocked: 

----------

## dapsaille

http://1gighost.net/randyboy/boot98c.exe

 Ce lien pointe vers une image de disquette donc pour toi pas top pas top ... et c'est surtout pour booter sous dos pas windows :p

 Atta ................. grmlbmrlfmrlfmr .... IDEE ^^

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/micro/pc-stuff/freedos/files/distributions/beta9sr1/fdbootcd.iso

FREEDOS :p

 on reste dans le libre en plus le pied ^^

  Je pense qu'a partir de ca tu pourras booter et tapper fdisk /mbr .... mais a verifier ... si quelqu'un peut confirmer ...

 quoique beaucoup plus simple :p

<pompagegoogle>

Enfin, le commande magique pour restaurer un mbr défaillant (ou pour revenir à un DOS sans Linux) : fdisk /mbr sous DOS. Avec XP, Bootez avec le cd de windows. Au tableau de set up taper sur « R » (mise a jour d'une version de windows déjà installée). Au prompt tapez « fixmbr » et le tour est joué.

</pompagegoogle>

----------

## Naoli

 :Shocked: 

T'es vraiment un guru toi  :Laughing:  Merci.

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <pompagegoogle>
> 
> Au tableau de set up taper sur « R » (mise a jour d'une version de windows déjà installée). Au prompt tapez « fixmbr » et le tour est joué.
> ...

 

tableau de setup ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dapsaille

Haa au menu de boot je pense qu'ils veulent dire ..

 En fait si mes souvenirs sont bons au boot du cd tu dois avoir une option reparer le systeme :p

 et pis ne dis pas que je suis guru car 1= c'est pas vrai 2= el_goretto vas etre jaloux 3=trevoke vas me crucifier :p

----------

## Naoli

 :Confused: 

Marf, je grave le CD, je boote sur le CD, je tape fdisk /mbr, je n'ai pas de message d'erreur...

Je reboote, et là ....

et là....

et là je boote pas   :Mr. Green: 

C'est donc win qui est pas bootable.  :Crying or Very sad: 

bon, ben je comprends pas. 

En tout cas, MER-CI beaucoup  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

De rien si tu veux un coup de main pour restaurer ton grub gentoo fait moi signe je suis pas couche avant ..

 le temps que ma nana racroche le telephone (sois distorsion espace temps importante)

----------

## Pixys

 *Quote:*   

> Oui mais il ne sers a rien (nanananï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½re j'aurais le dernier mot :p ) 

 

 :Very Happy:   ok je te laisse le dernier mot.... :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

mais heuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  :Cool: 

----------

## dapsaille

Naoli essaye stp de mettre un resolu ou de modifier le titre etant donne que c'est ton winblowze 

qui as donne encore une fois une preuve eclatante de serieux stp :p

----------

